# help nippy puppy



## GOODGIRL75 (May 14, 2009)

ok so the other day we are all in the back yard and coco (now almost 10 wks) nips my son on the back of his t shirt he was squating in the sand box he quickly stands up and the puppy still hanging on twists her body and gets stuck in his shirt to the point where i have to unhook her teeth poor puppy/my son he only had a small scrape and the puppys teeth were ok 

another day we were playing in the back yard three kids running back and forth the puppy was really excited and chased after them but then starts grabbing at their clothes? so i gave her a firm no then put her in a time out in her crate,after a few min she was calm and we let her back outside with the family

today the puppy chases after my daughter and nips the back of her leg drawing blood towards the top of her skin....

my question is i believe this is typical puppy behavior she always seems like she is playing but how to i help her know its not ok to act this way any advice is appreciated


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

COngrats on the puppy!!

First off yes it is play this is what puppies do they bite and chase after anything that looks like fun.

Second I wouldn't let her out to play with your children in this manner. When they are runnign around put her in a calm place. When they are settled down they then she can play with them.


----------



## redsky (Feb 28, 2009)

I think people tend to forget puppies are just that puppies they get excited and forget to be gentle some times (even adult dogs do it if overly excited) but the best thing to do is teach some commands that lets the pup know stop that's not a condoned behavior. We teach leave it, drop it, settle. Puppies are alot smarter then folks think and they catch on quickly when a behavior is unwanted. Some use negative reward when doing correction like a pop on the nose (not what I do) or putting them in a kennel again not what I do. I use positive reinforcement. They are given treats when the behavior is encouraged simple as that and when they do something i don't like I say no very firmly or i give a load discouraging sound and yes it has worked for me for more then five years....


----------



## kstr0h (May 10, 2009)

the puppy should most def be able to play with the kids when there running around. the puppy just needs to learn that he/she cant bite like that. so when she does, you yell at her, or give her a time out and eventually he/she will learn.


all puppies are like that. at least most. they have to learn not to bite. running around with the kids or something like that shouldnt be taken away just because the puppy doesnt know better yet. the puppy has to learn, in order for her not to bite.


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

yep, when my 2 year old little brother is running around the house like an animal it gets nemo excited and sometimes knocks the baby over with licks.

its best to try to get them together when they're both tired. if you know the puppy is going to be around the little ones go for a walk first, fetch, ect. so the pups a little less energetic. 

it'll get better, keep at it.


----------



## Saint Severin (May 5, 2009)

I firmly believe that your puppy should be able to play with your other little ones. I think it is good for both the dog and the humans. Like others have said though puppies will get excited and they love to nip and bite everything. 

When the puppy does the unwanted behavior make sure you correct them, I believe in putting the puppy on its back and making sure it submits as part of the correction but others dont, and then give the timeout in the crate. 

Redsky mentioned teaching drop it and leave it too and these are paramount. So if the puppy does nip at clothing you can command they let go. It all takes time though. Biggest issue in my house is my big dogs love little kids and want to give them hugs.


----------



## redsky (Feb 28, 2009)

I taught a few of mine to not jump at all, yes i semi regret this as now I can't get them to jump lmao and had considered dock jumping then realized him certain members of my dog family would think me nuts. Why did I teach them not to jump, well when my oldest son was about four or five i had a game bred girl named Moka and she jumped up knocked him down causing some injuries that I thought put his eye out so yeah I went into a hysterical fit seeing him bleed scared the bejesus out of her and him probably myself to. I then felt I should teach them to not jump at all even when commanded! Well my kids didn't get knocked down any more but hind sight was it really a good command to teach nope.


----------



## Saint Severin (May 5, 2009)

Well my issue is I am selfish and I love big Rott and Pit hugs. I cant help it. The issue is that not everyone is ok with that, which makes sense, and teaching them when to jump and not too is tough especially with seven puppies. I cant say I blame you for teaching them to never jump. Had that happened in my house I probably would have done the same. 

For the OP it is also good to have on hand something the puppy can bite. This way if they bite the wrong thing, like a child's shirt, you can correct them for doing wrong then immediately give them something they are allowed to chew/bite and praise them. In my experience this will usually speed up the training process. Just remember you have to teach them that they have to be offered the object to bite and cant take.


----------

